# Penguin



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Made penguin for the grandkids:


Everyone loves penguin:


Well, everyone loves black olives and cream cheese.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the one on the bottom right is gonna jump.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Clever. Are the feet and nose carrots or pimento?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Clever. Are the feet and nose carrots or pimento?


carrots

Carrot, cream cheese, and black olives really go together well.

The things are a little hard to make. The cream cheese gets all over the black olives.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Those are lovely goob. Even though I hate cream cheese and I hate carrots:grin:
I'd just eat the olives on the toothpicks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to make them with green olives… you know, Irish Penquins.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not sure what I was expecting when I saw the title, but I'm certainly pleased. Seems like a fun way to spice things up a bit. I like sawsman's green olive idea, maybe little cloves of garlic or pickled onions for instead of pimentos?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

fishreaper said:


> I'm not sure what I was expecting when I saw the title, but I'm certainly pleased.


Yeah I probably thought the same thing you did.


----------

